# The painfully honest diary of a surrogate mum



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2511497/The-painfully-honest-diary-surrogate-mum.html

I thought this was really interesting. There's a sad bit though where the genetic parents missed the birth and she wouldn't hold the baby because it wasn't hers. Poor little baby, arrives in the world and no one to hug him!


----------



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

what a brilliant amazing women - would love to do this myself although unfortantly due to my problems would be unlikely to be able to do so xxxx


----------

